# More riding toys...



## Oldbikes (Mar 9, 2010)

A couple more pics...


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics! In addition to tricycles, I have a few pedal tractors and a replacement 1954 Hamilton Greyhound wagon for the one I lost in the same fire which damaged my old tricycle and other toys.

Dave


----------



## jaysmithjr (Sep 14, 2012)

*Greyhouind*

Hi;

I have an original greyhound tricycle complete but requiring a total restoration. What is something like this worth and can i sell it as is and ship to someone who does restorations as sale item ?

I think its from the 50's

Thanks,

Jay
jaysmithjr@yahoo.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2012)

If it's a tricycle with the Greyhound and Emblem Mfg. Co. names on the head badge, it's probably from the late '20s to early '30s.

Dave


----------

